# betta photos and problems solved!



## bobman (May 2, 2009)

My betta food and bubble nest problems have been solved!
These photos arent ones of my betta but they are the same type and they are so similar that i can not tell the difference. He also makes massive bubble nests like one of the ones in the pictures. I have ha d him for 5 days and he is awesome!;-)


----------



## Campbell (Apr 12, 2009)

Woah, the second pic is huge.


----------



## silverd (Apr 28, 2009)

Very nice! My Betta so far only likes to make them around the rim of the tank, lol silly boy. Mine is purple and blue with a slight hint of red, but yours is very pretty.


----------



## TitoBetta (Jun 2, 2009)

:-D =)!


----------

